
Thunderbird 3.3 is Approaching - kingsidharth
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/421515-message-to-the-universe-thunderbird-33-is-approaching
======
iuguy
I like thunderbird. It's probably my second favourite email client after Mutt.

I switched from Firefox to Chrome as I found Firefox too slow and bloated. I
hope that in the process of integrating Firefox technology, thunderbird
doesn't suffer the same fate.

